

Mathematica's Ten Thousand Hours of Design Reviews - hhm
http://blog.wolfram.com/2008/01/ten_thousand_hours_of_design_r.html

======
bayareaguy
_Design reviews are usually meetings with somewhere between two and twenty
people. (Almost always they're done with web conferencing, not in person.)_

God that sounds like it would be a painful meeting if it were in person. Could
you imagine Wolfram and 20 other people in a room _only_ arguing about the
names of functions?

That said, does anyone here have any experience doing distributed reviews with
tools like reviewboard? <http://code.google.com/p/reviewboard/>

